# Im New Here, Check Out My Flickr Photos



## ReInvented2012 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am new here and wanted to see if you all would take a peek at my photos that I have taken since I got my Canon t3i.  I am taking pictures of my travels across the country.  My photos are of all sorts of things like sunsets, waterfalls, animals, plants and other things I find beautiful.  Enjoy, and please offer and advice or remarks you may have, also maybe and suggestions on good equipment to buy for the camera that I have.  Thanks so much.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/120300626@N06/


----------



## sm4him (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome to the Hotel TPF! 

If you are really wanting advice on your photos, your best option is to post just a few of them (2 or 3, maybe 4) here and ask for comments. Even for those willing to click the link and go offsite to look, there are just far, far too many pictures for anyone to offer any really worthwhile feedback on.

I will say that most of your exposures seem pretty good, the horizons look level more often than not, and in at least the photos I glanced at (probably the first dozen or so), I could usually tell immediately what the subject matter was. Those are definitely all big pluses for a beginner!


----------



## ReInvented2012 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, it was very helpful. It was even better to hear I am on the right track. Just from what you have seen in terms of what I like to photograph would you say it's a good choice to get a 50mm f/1.8 II and a 70/300mm f3.5-5.6 IS USM? I like macros and nature photos. Not too much portraiture yet but maybe in the near future. I currently use the kit lens for the canon the 18/55mm I think it is. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 2, 2014)

I can see you went to the Lowry Park Zoo in Tampa, FL.  I was just there and posted some photos of my trip.  

Welcome to the site!


----------



## ReInvented2012 (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes I did this past summer, tons of great sites.  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## ReInvented2012 (Apr 2, 2014)

Any tips on adding photos to a post?  It seems the max is 4.5kb or something and all mine are larger.


----------

